# Aster Baldwin B1 Xmas present



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Well my 2009 Christmas Present has arrived after all. It was supposed the be here before Christmas but due to some union problems here in Australia................ well you know the rest of the story.








Anyone else got hold of one of these little loco's yet?
As this will be my first Aster complete build I'm tempted to wait for someone else to do the trail-balzing first.
But then the loco is talking to me already so I'll be taking my time with it.
I've already planned out the train she'll be pulling and with an S12 and an AC-12 for company she shouldn't be lonely.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

You've got a nice Santa there!! I had to buy mine myself... Are you getting an upgrade kit? Best, Zubi


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry Zubi I had to buy it myself also, but by calling it a Christmas Present this means that I can still buy myself something else through the year.








I'm not sure if Gordon ordered the extra kit or not, at the moment I'm just looking and exploring possibilities.
There is mention of a third book to detail the running and maintenaince of the loco, but so far no luck finding it.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Shaylover, well, perhaps a Shay next year;-)? The detail/valve upgrade kit has been delayed but should be released soon. You can see the difference in the latest Aster newsletter: http://asterhobby.co.jp/pdf/10Vol.1.pdf I am not sure what you mean by a 'book'? An English manual is also in the works, but perhaps you received one part already. Oh, you may want to ask Gordon to book you (pun intended) for some logging cars? As for books on the prototype Kiso railway, yes there are some, but mostly in Japanese. Best, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a chapter on the Kiso Railway in Charles S. Small (yes, the one of LG&B fame) book "Far Wheels II". A check of the Google on the internets shows that some copies can be found in library loan programs. 

These were great looking locos in the real world, and an interesting little railway for sure.


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Aster Shay #7, plus a Catatonk Shay and an Accucraft Open Cab Shay, this plus six/seven H0 Shays is where I got the nickname Shaylover. Don't worry I also have some Climax loco's as well.








On page four of the instructions (in English ) there is mention of another booklet on operations and maintenance. Aside from the Assembly Instructions and the Exploded Views that I already have in the kit.
About the only modification I'll make will be to replace the stack for either a shot-gun or cabbage type, I don't like that great hulking thing that is supplied. The poor little loco would tip over too easily.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Shaylover, pardon me! As you mentioned S12 and AC-12 as B-1's company I did not suspect that you are hiding any geared horses in your stable... I would say, being narrow gauge those horses may become closer friends of your B-1..., or, am I missing something? Aster modelled this locomotive as it is now preserved. In operation, these Baldwins had a huge wooden extension to their coal bunkers. This counterweighted the stack pretty effectively;-))) So I am going to make such wooden bunkers for mine. Actually, I think the original huge stack is the best bit!! The detail kit will also include a functional smoke ventilator;-) that will be fun in operation! I guess...;-)? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason I mentioned the S-12 and the AC-12 is the Instruction booklet mentions the Scale/Gauge as 1/32 G. 
And on another website I've just found a pix that nominates 1:20.3 as the scale.








And would you believe, Gordon has just received in the mail, the Operations and Maintenance booklets.
One of our Club members has two of the earlier Baldwin B1's so it will be interesting to see the differences.
You mention a 'smoke ventilator' as being in the detail kit, what and where is the 'smoke ventilator' on the loco?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Shaylover on 18 Jan 2010 05:07 PM 
The reason I mentioned the S-12 and the AC-12 is the Instruction booklet mentions the Scale/Gauge as 1/32 G. 


And on another website I've just found a pix that nominates 1:20.3 as the scale.








And would you believe, Gordon has just received in the mail, the Operations and Maintenance booklets.
One of our Club members has two of the earlier Baldwin B1's so it will be interesting to see the differences.
You mention a 'smoke ventilator' as being in the detail kit, what and where is the 'smoke ventilator' on the loco?

Shaylover, That is just to confuse the enemy;-)... Aster did it more often in the past!
Of course the engine is 1:20, this has been a favourite scale for 30inch prototypes for many years. 
The smoke ventilator is pictured in this photo
http://www.asterhobbyusa.com/images/Baldwin_option_parts_.jpg
Or here in the original Aster photo in somewhat better resolution 
http://www.asterhobby.co.jp/CL04_01/79_L9.jpg
On the prototype, it was meant to reduce the number of sparks leaving the stack. 
This must have resulted from burning particles being thrown at the side walls of
the stack by the rotating fan. Many locomotives working in forests were equipped 
with this kind of spark arresting devices. It will be fun to see the fan rotating on 
the model, but no practical advantage in this case I guess... although it might
affect the draft (positively?) One thing I am not sure about, is how Aster will 
solve placing the external blower on the stack equipped with this device...
Anyway, I just heard that the upgrade kit is expected in February.
And the very nice new logging trucks will follow in March.
I came across a copy of a very nice article on Kiso railways in English:
www.slorrm.com/pix_stock/kiso7_trains10_59.pdf
If you look at page 33 you will see in the photo on the bridge why the smoke
stack looks just the job for 'balancing' the huge rear bunker;-))) 
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks Zubi for clearing up those couple of queries. I did see a pix of the extra bits and had a bit of an idea what they might be, downloaded the article and the pix on page 33 really shows what you mean.
My Baldwin is now up on her feet and having the valves fitted. All of this is being watched over by my little Dickson or ALCO 0-4-0 aka Argyle Bantam.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

PS Oh, now I understand why they made the top of the stack higher than prototypical - exactly so that the external blower would not collide with the 'ventilator';-)))... Shaylover, keep us posted on your progress, I am waiting for the valve kit and time for playing:-(... Best, Zubi


----------

